# Best tick preventative for dog on trifexis



## boyetthunter (Jul 21, 2009)

Just like the title says. For the ppl using trifexis what is the bed way to prevent ticks?


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a Preventic collar on that worked great. I dropped my dog off today with a pro who uses Frontline, so I will be interested to see how it works.


----------



## boyetthunter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks you. I guess there arent many ppl that use trifexis


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

I've had my dogs on trifexis for 6 months and haven't found a tick yet. I know it doesn't advertise that it prevents ticks, but maybe it does? I don't have a tick preventative on the dogs either.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Novemberwitch said:


> I've had my dogs on trifexis for 6 months and haven't found a tick yet. I know it doesn't advertise that it prevents ticks, but maybe it does? I don't have a tick preventative on the dogs either.


i use trifexis and hadnt seen a tick in a year of using it but i dd find one this past month so i bought the seresto collar yesterday


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Comfortis / Trifexis are off-label for ticks. The tick has to bite but it will shrivel up and die. Congrats, you're covered.


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

Furball, may I ask where you found this information? I have been using Trifexis since I ran out of Interceptor. My Vet suggested I use Frontline but stagger it two weeks from/before giving the Trifexis. I did just that, this month, with my Lab but not my mix-breed (to see how the (younger) Lab tolerated it first). If I can do without using the Frontline, that would be great! The least amount of chemicals I can put on/in my dogs, the better. That would be incredible news!!!!!


----------



## Trifecta (May 17, 2013)

My understanding is that the amount of tick control present is based on where your dog falls in the weight range, which is why comfortis/trifexis was not labeled for ticks in the first place. The coverage lapses at the top of the dose range. Ie, if I give my 65# lab a 60-120# tablet I'll probably get good tick coverage, but if my dog is 100#, it won't have the same effect.


----------



## yarrowman (Jul 8, 2012)

I had my dog on Trifexis-65lbs dog on the 60-100bls dose-traveled to an area known to have ticks...I thought I would be fine, but days latter I was finding ticks that had been feeding on him for just that..days...took him to the vet to get lyme treatment just in case...dont trust just Trifexis for ticks...


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

My best friend who is a vet. The tick does have to bite/attach though.


----------



## Trifecta (May 17, 2013)

Yeah I asked my Elanco rep about it since my clients on Trifexis didn't seem to have issues with ticks AT ALL and that's the info they gave me, I'm sure some of it is dependent on the degree of infestation of the area you're in. Of course, they also couldn't get enough coverage for FDA to label it as such- that really would have been a winner for market share- the product that does it all! When we used to live in NJ, it didn't really matter what you had the dog on. I remember Hudson was running in a field and came out covered (I mean, nose to tail- he looked black and he's a yellow) with ticks... spent a lot of time picking them off.

If you want/need to use another preventive, any of the good quality topicals should be fine with trifexis, and since its systemically absorbed and active for a whole month I'm not sure how much benefit splitting the weeks between treatment is.


----------

